# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  How many FBT's for a 10 gallon?

## Digital

I just setup a 10 gallon Terrarium for my girlfriend for Christmas. I just order some plant's off ebay. I plan on using lucky bamboo (might pull this out later), Feather Moss (on the land part) and some Pennywort, with also some Creeping fig. They have 40% land 40% water the Filter and drift wood takes up the other 20%. This is my first terrarium so it's now like super awesome or anything. Just a basic little setup with a $60 limit, lol. 

I wanna put in at least 2-3 FBT's in the tank, but will that be to much for a 10 gallon?

----------


## 1beataway

That will be fine. I have 3 in my 10 gallon.  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Just keep their water clean they're kind of messy.

----------


## lnaminneci

:Frog Smile:  Welcome to the Forum :Frog Smile: 

Congrats on your first terrarium setup!  It sounds great. I'm sure your girlfriend will love it, and all the hard work and thought you put into it!

We'd love to see pictures of the finished setup, and her new little frogs!

Have a wonderful Christmas,

~Lesley

----------


## peeka

Pictures! Pictures!  :Big Grin: 

Ally

----------


## Digital

@1beataway

O right cool. I was hoping I could do 3 at least. Since I will be having a lot of foods to feed my pacman anyways. 

@bshmerlie

I got one of those turtle filters for the tank. I used river rocks to slow down the current from the filter. Kinda looks like a really crappy water fall now, lol. But I do plan on changing the water every other day. It only has 3 1/2 inches of water, maybe 4 at most. 

@lnaminneci

Thank you for the warm welcoming to the forum. I plan on waiting at least 2 weeks after I get the plants so they can root them self's in first, before I add the new little toads to their new home. I will take some pics of it when I get the plants and some more after I get the new little guys.

----------


## Digital

> Pictures! Pictures! 
> 
> Ally


O right, just for you Ally... Lol  :Big Grin: 
Remember though I haven't gotten the plants in yet. So it's still kinda plain for right now. Just got it setup yesterday.

----------


## peeka

> O right, just for you Ally... Lol


Yeah! thanks for the pics!

well done!  :Big Applause:  Your FBTs will be very happy.

Looks very good for only $60. I paid that much just for my plants =/ maybe I need to think more simple.

How did you make the background?

The rocks on the right are they siliconed together or just stacked?

Make sure you update us when the plants are all in. 

Ally

----------


## Digital

I just used peat moss. I got the idea from another forum, lol. I had some basic stuff laying around the house and the other stuff I got from friends and family. The rocks are just stack. I tested them  to make sure they wouldn't fall. Gotta remember, I live in California so I get a lot of earthquakes. But I will most likely silicone them down before adding frogs.

----------


## lnaminneci

Great job!   :Big Applause:   Awesome pics!  
Can't wait to see it finished and with critters in it!   :Frog Smile: 

I live in California too, so I'd Definately recommend stabilizing the rocks with silicone.

Again fabulous job!

~Lesley

----------


## Tony

I have kept up to four firebellies in a 10 gallon, two or three shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Digital

> Great job!    Awesome pics!  
> Can't wait to see it finished and with critters in it!  
> 
> I live in California too, so I'd Definately recommend stabilizing the rocks with silicone.
> 
> Again fabulous job!
> 
> ~Lesley


 Thanks, I can't wait to see it done too. Remember you guys just see the pic's when you want to see it. I see it to much lol. I wish I just done it after I got the plants. It kinda looks boring and dull. That's why I threw in the lucky bamboo for now. 

I need to order some silicone off line the only place that carries it around here charges like $13 bucks for a small tube of it. So when I get paid again I will order it with some other things. 

@Tony

Would never think you could really fit more then 3 in a 10 gallon. But it's good to know, that it will be ok.

----------

